# Block & Barrel Sweet Maui Onion Kettle Cooked Potato chips review....



## kleenex (Oct 22, 2005)

I picked up a small snack sized bag which is the only size and flavor I could get and I thought I would try it out.

Onto the review:

The size of the chips were nice and the thickness was nice as well.

The chips were nice and white and you could easily not tell they had any thing on them at all.

The flavor of these chips was certainly on the sweet side of things.  I do think you can actually taste some of the onion flavor in the chips.

I am going to give these chips a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay posters I was at the mall the other day and I spotted the Block and Barrel Classic Jalapeño Kettle Style potato chips in a small bag.

Here is the review:

The chips were nice and thick and the chips were nice in size.  

The chip had a major problem though, poor amount of seasoning.

Way more crunch than heat.   The heat level was a bit too low imo, had a nice light aftertaste though.  Love the crunch level though.

The sodium level was borderline too much imo.

At best I can only give this chip a minor thumbs up.  They need to go back to the drawing board on this one.


----------

